# Pilkunnussija



## pubman

Hi All

There is I believe a word in Finnish that sounds to me like 'commafucker'. Sorry to be crude.

It describes someone who is always criticizing other peoples grammar.

Does anyone recognise this word?

Many thanks


----------



## Spongiformi

"_Pilkunnussija_". That's indeed exactly "commafucker" if directly translated into English.

Needless to say you don't see it used so often in more civilized places. "_Pilkunviilaaja_" ("commafiler", referring to the tool, like a rasp) is the less offensive version.


----------



## pubman

Spongiformi said:


> "_Pilkunnussija_". That's indeed exactly "commafucker" if directly translated into English.
> 
> Needless to say you don't see it used so often in more civilized places. "_Pilkunviilaaja_" ("commafiler", referring to the tool, like a rasp) is the less offensive version.



Thank you very much Songiformi,


----------



## Hakro

_Pilkunnussija_ very seldom describes someone who is criticizing other peoples grammar. Generally it means someone who insists on unnecessary accuracy about anything. I'm quite sure that _pilkunviilaaja_ is the original term and the crude word has come to use later.


----------

